# My 300 buck GA to SR swap



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well heres the car i got for 300 bucks, i will be swapping it out to my b13. so heres what it looks like now and i will post how it looks after.

So far in total hours of the swap has been like 14-15 hours. so im working on the swap, about 4-5 hours a day. Im almost done all i need to do now is Replace the CV Boots on both axles, and fill the engine with all the fluids (oil, coolant and tranny fluid) 

http://www.freewebs.com/nismor/101_00131.jpg

http://www.freewebs.com/nismor/101_00141.jpg

http://www.freewebs.com/nismor/101_00171.jpg

http://www.freewebs.com/nismor/101_00201.jpg

http://www.freewebs.com/nismor/101_00221.jpg

http://www.freewebs.com/nismor/101_00241.jpg


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the links just go back to the page that i was on. Its kind of a weird link circle, but still congrats, I wish I could find a wrcked SER with a good motor but damned if i can find one.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ahhh your the one with the nx, i still think you should keep it as a race beater, since its a running car and find another one that dosent work, for a swap....and yea the links all come back to the nissan forums "show thread"


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, freewebs blows mang.  you HAVE to copy n paste the link into a browser to link to off-site stuff. look for a pic host, like photobucket, or something.

wanna see how it comes out !


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn i cant see the pics, but sound slike you got a good ass deal


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looks work for me


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> looks work for me


It jus opens the same link...post the pictures for him


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i see different pics for every link..gimme a sec ill post the pics


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here are 87blumr2's pictures


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

hehehe, thanks for posting the pictures. i should of just done it myself but i got lazy. well im pretty much done with the car all i need now is the axles to be rebooted, if thats a word. kind of an easy swap i might say only thing now is i need to know how in the hell do i get my GA guage cluster to work with the SR20 ECU, if you know what i mean. ill figure it out tho. 

Rick


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

why won't you get the SER cluster off of ebay ?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> why won't you get the SER cluster off of ebay ?


If i dont need mine I will sell it to you. Im gonna go look at a B13 ser on Sat :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh by the way ..what color was your interior in the B14.. gray?


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

i think you guys got it mixed up. im swapped everything from the NX200 to my B13 GA16 already, and i have the SE-R guage cluster but id rather use my GA one 1. cause its has low miles 2. i have white faced indiglos and 3. I want to keep it sort of sleeper to the unknown. hehehe Someone told me that you can keep the GA cluster but you have to get the SR20 electric speed sensor and that will pug into the GA16 cluster. But my question is how do i connect the electronic SR20 speed sensor, to what, how? can anyone answer that ?

Rick


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

there we go, looks good, you did a damn good job of cleaning that engine up and also how long did it take total, cause i have everything ready to go, but need a general estimate to see how long my car will be down. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea. nissmo1997 just bought a b13 with a sr20det in it. and since he is swaping the det to his b14 he wont be able to use the cluster. i think he will end up buying a b14 se-r cluster, but the b13 one would be perfect for you. if he sells it that is


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

91sentra said:


> there we go, looks good, you did a damn good job of cleaning that engine up and also how long did it take total, cause i have everything ready to go, but need a general estimate to see how long my car will be down. :thumbup:


Well given if you do it yourself it could take anywhere from 2-3 days to a week. so far for me its been like a week working on the swap a few hours a day. but i had to first take the engine from the NX2000, clean the engine, take the GA out of my B13, clean the B13 engine compartment, then put in the SR20 back in the B13. id say total hours so far is like 20 give or take. If i have the SR20 out with everything ready for the swap id say id take me like a day or two (5 hours a day). I already know the GA very well. thats why id probably do it very quickly. 

Rick


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh crap i double posted, lol. :givebeer: :fluffy:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

91sentra said:


> the links just go back to the page that i was on. Its kind of a weird link circle, but still congrats, I wish I could find a wrcked SER with a good motor but damned if i can find one.


a dude i know . got this black se-r from a car auction for $500. it was wrecked on the back quarter panel. then he drove it around for 3 months and his wife flipped it . its at the salvage right now. he soled it to them for $200. it had perfect tranny and motor.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

ok so now im totally done with the swap, i had to wait a few days before i drove it.  but i have to say it was worth it! the car obiously is faster than the 1.6 

best 300 bucks i've spent so far, lol ill post the final result tommorow when i wash my car it rained today.

Rick


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sweet, sounds awesome, if i only had money to do SR20 Swap hehe
well i can't wait to see the pics


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> ok so now im totally done with the swap, i had to wait a few days before i drove it.  but i have to say it was worth it! the car obiously is faster than the 1.6
> 
> best 300 bucks i've spent so far, lol ill post the final result tommorow when i wash my car it rained today.
> 
> Rick


cant wait to see the car in person again but this time with the sr20! hope to see you there..im glad everything went good


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

my car is the black one & the silver spec V is my cousins



























what yall think?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looks great


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think its sick. nice work man


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

it sure is


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

thanks for the comments! Oh and i have to say that i didnt expect the car to be so quick. Honestly i think i can now pull on a stock spec V. Reason why is i can keep up pretty good with my cousins V and he has Hot Shot Header, Hotshot CAI, JWT cams, Pulley, Balance shaft removed, megan axle back exhaust, and a few other things done, and he can pull on stock spec v's no problem. its pretty fast. i was on his ass and he was in 4th maybe going into 5th. :thumbup: anyways hes gonna now put on the JWT clutch & flywheel, then were gonna go to the track. i want to see the numbers now.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very clean sentra, glad to see you got it all finished.








is that "nissan4u2envy's" sentra to the right of yours? im 100% sure it is.
you cant take him :thumbup: lol
was the swap hard? i wonder if its differant for a b14? im sure it is, i would love an sr and manual tranny. i just found out that there are auto-x events 5 minutes away from my house and im stuck with the ga with an auto! god plays a wicked game


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

isnt he turbo? im not picking on modified vehicles yet, just stock ones. lol j/k and i think it is nissan4u2envy. that car is nice up close. oh and that is a sleeper i didnt even notice it was turboed. till i saw his pics in the forum.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think he's turbo now....... but awile ago he was just running the FMIC lol. yea he's got it painted black. but was the swap hard?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks hot, now time to boost it

I got a Greddy Sp exhaust for a B13, PM


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i think he's turbo now....... but awile ago he was just running the FMIC lol. yea he's got it painted black. but was the swap hard?


naw not at all! everything is pretty straight forward its kind of hard to get lost in the swap. id say the hardest part was.....uhmmmm.....oh yeah at first i could not get the car started and had no spark. the problem was that i didnt plug in a harness right behind the center console cause it didnt fit! there's 2 connectors that go from the ECU to the dash harness. 1 goes to the dash and the other is a 6 pin harness, after further inspection I noticed the wires from the ECU wich is a 3 pin harness that is supposed to be mated to the 6 pin harness. The top 3 were the same color on both connectors, so all i had to do was modify the harness a little by cutting it and then it plugged in. The car started right up! I suppose the bottom 3 pins from the 6 pin harness are the wires that control the speed sensor cause that is the only thing that is not working right now. I really havent looked at it yet tho. I will look at the wiring diagram to see if im correct , at a later time.


----------

